#  ,    .
, ,   !   ,                      (,,        -      ,          ,                    ),             ,    ,         .      ,       ,   .        - , .
1.         ,       . 
2.                 (      )       ,    ,         ,        (       ,      ,       ?)
3.          13 ,        13 ,     ,     13 ,           14 ,        13     15          ,  15 ,       ,       "15     . 15    . ",        ,            ,    .    ,             , (      )(     ,                ,    ,      ).
4.        ,          ,   .    ,       ?    ?      (           )
5.         ,         ( 100 %,    ) ,         (        ),        .             ,    (  ,               )                    ,       . 
6.          -    ,       .             ,    (     ).                  .          .          ,      .
7.              , -        .
8.     ,       50000 ,    ,           50000 ,      .          (      ),            ?

----------

> (,,        -      ,          ,                    ),


 ,       "   "?      6

----------

.       ,   ?    .    . .               .          ,   ?

----------

?

----------


## ()

> .       ,   ?    .    . .               .          ,   ?


    ,     ,     ,   ,    ,              ,    . (     ,          )NeAFNF

----------


## ()

8 .        ,       ,             .       50 . -            .     ,          , ,   .. -      ,

----------


## degna

> 13 ,        13 ,     ,     13 ,           14 ,        13     15



  ,

   2  ?

----------

2 .         ,    (14),    .     .          ?

----------

> , ,   !   ,                      (,,        -      ,          ,                    ),             ,    ,         .      ,       ,   .        - , .
> 1.         ,       .


         ,    .     ,        ,    ( ?)  .
    , , :     ,     (     15 ),     11050.

----------

> ,
> 
>    2  ?


  ,  1     , 2   ,    ,     .   :          ,     17-00    ,      1    2    3 .

----------

?
,  .     .  ,         ,      .,        ?   ?      ,    ,   ,      ,       ,          .  -  .  .  ,   , -    .         ,     .   .      ,    15  .  ,       . ,  -  -?   ?    ,       ?

----------

> ,  1     , 2   ,    ,     .   :          ,     17-00    ,      1    2    3 .


    ,         ?

----------

> ?
> ,  .     .  ,         ,      .,        ?   ?      ,    ,   ,      ,       ,          .  -  .  .  ,   , -    .         ,     .   .      ,    15  .  ,       . ,  -  -?   ?    ,       ?


    . -    258-.              .      11020            ( 3     ).     ,   ,     ?..
      15-  ,   -  ,   15-       . -    ,

----------

> ,  1     , 2   ,    ,     .   :          ,     17-00    ,      1    2    3 .


          ,       ?              ?       ?     ,  ,        ?       ,   ,      13?        ,          ?

----------

.

----------

,     ,           ?               ,       ?     ,       .    ,      ,   ,     -,  .

----------

> ,     ,           ?


        ?

----------

,      ,    ,  .

----------

"     ,    2.2  ,            ,  :
- 15  ,    ,     ,                    "
 ,       ,   .

----------

15.  14      14           .  15   ,     .            ?     ,    ,     .

----------

> ?


   - ,    .        -       .     :Embarrassment:

----------

> - ,    .        -       .


    ?  ,     ,    ?       ?

----------

,       ,    ?     ,         c       ?     .    ,

----------

-      ?        .

----------

> -      ?        .


 ,  , ,

----------

> ?  ,     ,    ?       ?


       ,      .             ,       .

----------

> ?





> ,    ,     .


.....

----------

(, ). 
    .15.25 .
        .

----------

> .15.25 .


   ?

----------

,  6.

----------

> ,  6.


"  "?
      ?

----------

117-,  173-

----------

> 117-,  173-


 117-  ,

----------

..  ?

----------

:
1)  2    11050  70  .     , ..      .
2)         2200    .         2200    11020 .
        , ..  140        .      11050 . 
  ?   ,  ?   ?

----------

> ..  ?


 ,  , ..      ,       (       )

----------

